# Necesito borrar una clave de un PLC, sin borrar el programa



## garita (Mar 25, 2010)

Saludos
Ayudenme con algo por favor. Tengo un LOGO de Siemens 230RC necesito editar el programa pero no tengo la clave.  No tengo respaldo del programa y necesito borrar la clave sin borrar el programa.

Gracias


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 25, 2010)

me temo que es un poco complicado por que la clave está justamente para PROTEJER los "derechos del autor" de ese programa


----------



## Nepper (Mar 28, 2010)

mmm... si es un logo no debe ser muy complicado el programa... creo que irías mas rapido haciendolo otra vez que buscando la clave...


----------

